# VIC - Hardyaka's Epic Thresher Battle Won!



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Paul has asked me to put a couple of photos up and he will tell you the rest when he finishes his media show 'n' tell. ;-) 
Great stuff Paul!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I have some vid of the critter on the beach. Took heaps of pics with Matty. It's the greatest fish caught from a yak in Victoria to date. :shock:

Will upload soon.

Paul will tell the story after all his media conferences :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great stuff Paul! That's a ripper.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

IMPRESSIVE STUFF, absolutely awsome.............

Congratulations


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

call channel 10 that should be on the news! awesome fish mate, bloody awesome :shock:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! 

Well done Paul....cant wait for the report.
Thanks for chucking the pic up Matty.

Will


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ace work, what a fish, hehehehe he looks absolutely rooted must have been some fight. Cant wait for the reports.

Ummmmm any chance of him telling the news crews he caught it off Seaford, sunnysides getting a fair bit of traffic


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Woo Hoo!  8) 8)

Fantastic effort Paul. You're the talk of the town mate.. Great photo matty. 

Starver tells me he bumped into you at Fishing Fever. He told me some of the story. Can't wait to hear the rest from you.

Again, congratulations.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done Paul, crackin fish and cannot wait for the report.


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Great Work Paul!! Would have been a battle.

Looking forward to seeing the pics/vid


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Dont ya think it looks a little astonished to find itself up on some guys lap on top of a kayak? :lol:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Good things come for those who wait  
PAUL your a stuffen legend. 2 times hooked for us yakkers one time caught.
A ripper mate I will give you a call a bit later. Hehe see a critter hint coming up!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Also what did you get it on dude?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats a wierd looking snapper.... :shock:

well done on your catch. watch out for the bitey bits!


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

fantastic....congrats Paul. It will be a while before that is surpassed in PPB.

I am sure Rhino will be inspired to go back on his own critter hunt over at Altona??


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Ohh yeah thats what im talkin about!!!! Great catch mate, Im sure your heart would have been pumpng as you saw it for the first time  Truly superb mate   8)


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Hardyaka top effort !
Cant wait to hear the full trip report after your media comitments!

Cheers

Justin


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Vid






Cheers

Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Awsome stuff guys, Mexicans 1 critter 0

Cheers Dave


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

10lb BRAID! holy heeba, that is seeeeeeensational


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Cor blimey. More stats please - what's it weigh, how long is it, how deep..?

What sorta eating quality are threshers?


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Great catch Paul, Well done!

Nice vid work Scott, love the crowd comments..."is it really heavy???" "ewww slimey" "did you almost roll your boat trying to pull it out???" lol


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

great work Paul good fish and congrats


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Official weight is 41KG.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

mmm, bet you thought you were onto the mother of all snapper's when it hit!! :lol: 
Great effort, and once again the bar has been lifted in Kayak Fishing!
Very well done.
Smeg


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hearty congratulations Hardyakka, what a fish!


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great effort Paul, 
it was a matter of time before us mexicans started delivering some quality captures, and you have done us all proud.
Well done and no doubt this will spark a few more yakkers down south to get out on a critter hunt.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice work, Paul! Very nice indeed.
Must be absolutely stoked with that for your second day out in the Adventure.

Well done Scott, on getting the video.

Can't wait for Paul's report.

Love the look of shock on the shark's face.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Paul. Its great to see a Thresher finally landed here in Victoria.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Well done, Paul. And you weren't even fishing for it. Clearly your drag system is (or was) in pretty good shape.

Incidentally, here in Qld the max legal length for sharks is 1.5m and the bag limit is one. Your specimen has a tail pretty close to that length by the look of it.

Get any snapper?


----------



## kayakazee (Dec 18, 2008)

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

sunshiner said:


> Well done, Paul. And you weren't even fishing for it. Clearly your drag system is (or was) in pretty good shape.
> 
> Incidentally, here in Qld the max legal length for sharks is 1.5m and the bag limit is one. Your specimen has a tail pretty close to that length by the look of it.
> 
> Get any snapper?


Howdy Sunshiner

I had a good look and estimate it at just over 2m. Photos dont do it justice. 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I caught like 5 of them yesterday.


----------



## johnbob (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Probably bthe vic holy grail from a yak! seriously well done!!!!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

G'day guys and girls, I just got home and am feeling alittle buggered  
i'll put up a full report tommorow once the arms come good and the beers finished :lol: 
The thresher pulled the scales down to 41kg and still has me scratching my head as to how I stayed conected
on 10lb braid :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Have to thank Matty for being out on his yak and in Phone contact and Morne from FishingFever in mordy and Matty Hunt for there support,,
and a big thanks to the big man Scott Lovig for selling me an Adventure with a load of mojo ;-)

cheers
Paul


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Awesome.
Dad asked if thats your first Thresher ever.....even in the stinker? & he said to say not the first for the day :roll: :lol: 
AwEsOmE wOrK mate that is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!! 41kg :shock:


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

hi mitch
not my fist mate, i landed 3 outa Portlands water out of the stinker last year mate.....but the first on a yak, ohh so much more fun on the yak!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

wow paul what a fish, 41kg sheeeesh thats heavier than any of those kids hanging about in the video. I suppose with the big reds hanging around something else has to be out there for a feed, I wonder if this may lead to better snapper fishing you have eliminated one of the major preditors in the area, but I think scott has created about 20 more with his hobie sales.  
Mako's are targetted as one of Victorias major sport fish I have seen no end of Paul Worsling videos going out miles setting huge berley trails and with gear that cost more than my house when all he had to do was get his bum in a kayak and follow follow you out. Your parting words were last nite you enjoy getting out in the hobie so much more than the stink boat, no wonder with catches like that.
Ummmm have i got this right, your second day in the new kayak and this the first fish you have taken from it. What next, look out jaws hardyaka is in town. 
Well done mate just a fantastic catch for the Vic fisho's, just goes to show what can be done with some skill, patience, team work and persisitance. Look forward to catching up on the water.
Still shaking my head and looking at those pics, absolutely fantastic, Gatseys apples to apples conversion really shows the quality of the catch and the anticipation all day was unbearable as soon as matty posted you were on to a threasher 2000 man hours were spent pretending to work but watching for updates on proceedings.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Wow Paul what a capture :shock:  I have been dreaming of hooking one of these and here your are hooking one with 10lb gear, very jealouse.


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Allright back to work you yifto....." im over you catching fish of a lifetime!" haha good job dude a lesser fisherman would have been done and dusted on 10lb line......wat a pousty! :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so,,,details..

what did you catch it on? lure/bait/sp?

were you fishing for snapper or targeting these beasties?

I thought gummy sharks were the go down in Mexico....didn't realise that thresher sharks even existed in those parts....wierd looking guy isnt he?

and finally, are they good eating or do you now have a lifetime supply of bait?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock:

Seriously though, awesome.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Gob smacked mate, Well done.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

So... you got a shark shield?

:shock:

That's goddamn awesome.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> Gob smacked mate, Well done.


Haven't you got a story as well Donuts?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

What a great battle that would have been ,us mere mortals salute you ,truly well done Hardyakka

cheers cruiser


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Just talked to Paul he seems ecstatic and I don't blame him. On a hardbody!!!!!!!!!!
I reckon a critter hunt would be awesome. Might catch a Snapper as a by catch as we cant catch them as a target catch :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Outstanding result and a huge congratulations!!!

Some magnificent steaks there.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

What a fantastic fish - great result for PPB and on such light tackle. But how are you going to better that? Cheers Paul


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow!!!! As I said to you today Hardyaka top stuff. Marathon effort on such a light outfit, 10lb braid, 20lb leader on a shimano t-curve two piece rod don't now exactly what weight the rod was but look very light.
I know this because I ran into Hardyaka today when I was picking up some supplies at Fishing Fever, he was telling me how his day had unfolded.
What a great way to spend your day off catching a pb thresher shark out of your new yak.
Hardyaka was great meeting you today, sorry I got you mixed up with Bigyaka :shock: my fault I wasn't listening properly when Angryseal was telling me the story this morning.

Yes Mitch the Shark was taken on a hardbody it was a red and white one from memory don't know what brand had a quick look at it today. 
Hardyaka would be able to confirm brand of lure.
Also a special mention to the guys a Fishing Fever who where very helpful and provided a great service, and a great range of stock.(I will be back again soon.)

Cheers Pete.


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Great Catch, absolute legend.....PS.shares in Telstra went up 20% today with all the calls and texts between yakkers


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Some more pics on the beach and getting plenty of attention.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Voooo man I wish I was there now. :lol:


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Awesome Fish/Pics!

Should enter it into the AKFF Online Fishing and Photo Competition  It would win hands down!


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

great catch mate, caught on such light tackle the fight must have awesome, well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul a magnificent capture and well done on the achievement mate.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Now I understand.. in order to catch big fish on a kayak you must be named Paul....
From now on please refer to me as such!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great stuff


----------



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

That's one tall tale... I mean tail.

Awesome work mate!! Hall of Legends member now for sure!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha i just loaded up my mangrove jack reel with 20lb :shock: I imagine Paul would be using cotton thread on them :lol: Mate that's a sensational capture, congatulations!

Sam


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool - Weird looking fish, but very cool.
Hope it tastes good.


----------



## benji (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW what a capture and from a yak too and also on light gear, blown away. Congrats


----------



## megoombah (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on an amazing catch .. How did you get it on board.. More than a gentle tap on the head I'm guessing.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Podgeo (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha ha :lol: Pauly, beats pouring 500!!, that's a top effort dude. Totally deserving for such a committed angler.
Now get back 2 work, ;-) ya mad.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Fantastic effort, mate! I suspect there could be a few marketing opportunities out there given the nature of your capture 

What a great advert for the equipment you used (not forgetting your own personal skill and ability)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Brilliant effort mate, very well done. I spent a lot of hours trolling for one of them last year and never saw one. Was it hooked in the mouth or the tail?

Scott


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwesome!!
That would of got the blood pumping!! Nice work!! 8)


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

wow what a fish congrats on catching a fish of that size on light gear 
bt the looks of things you have to be named paul or something similiar to catch fish of that size :lol:


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a great effort in firstly hooking that "beast" on a hard body, then having the balls to bring it into your yak. :shock:

ps. I'd check your shark shield......cause I think it might be broken ;-)


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

All I Can say is Ditto to all of the above Congrats


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

that is unbeeleevable.... What an enormous and frightful catch, you are a braver man than I...


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow Paul. I guess you won't need to buy any fish fingers for a year or two. lol. Congrats on winning your epic battle.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW great catch :shock: and on light gear, The only thing that will beat that is if you come down to the surf coast and catch that Great white that has been sighted close to shore :lol: legendary effort ;-)


----------



## CamoYak (Dec 2, 2008)

that would of been a epic fight how was it hooked up?


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard there was media down there who and when can we expect to see it on the box i cant keep watching just incase


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A thumper!! And a beautiful looking purple/silver looking hide to boot, an A1 effort!


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

well done paddling that in.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

HOLY MOLY. Awesome catch!


----------



## froof1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that is a scary story! Amazing how you got it on the kayak. I think I would have needed a heap of toilet paper to clean that mess up.

Well done!


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations, AWESOME fish and achievement in landing it.


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

thats crazy stuff fella,you've got balls
cheers brenton


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys....have put a report up, will add some more photos when i have them

cheers 
paul


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

thats what we are talking about


----------

